# Brakes



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

shanekw1 said:


> If it is not warped and there is no obvious damage, why waste the money?


Thats what I was thinking but they have (and this is no lie) 165000 miles on the original pads. I think heat over time might of warped them. Is there a way to check them myself to see if there true?


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Because an evenly worn rotor loses metal just from the pad rubbing it. You don't need metal to metal to have a rotor thickness get under minimum specs.


Yes, true.

But you can do many many pad changes before the rotor will wear that much.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Thats what I was thinking but they have (and this is no lie) 165000 miles on the original pads. I think heat over time might of warped them. Is there a way to check them myself to see if there true?


Easiest way to tell is if the truck or steering wheel shakes when braking, you likely have a warped rotor.

Or you could pull a wheel and spin the hub while watching the rotor, if it is warped, you can usually see the rotor moving back and forth ever so slightly between the pads.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I needed breaks weeks ago


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Too many variables on a part that is very important. 

If you use a micrometer on the rotors, than maybe. I still don't even waste the time. Replace the rotors and be done with it. Especially on a truck with 165,000 miles. 

It's a truck
with 165,000 miles

I'm rebuilding the front end of my truck and it has 115,000. New rotors, pads, bearings and ball joints.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

It is also pretty easy to mic the rotor if you are worried about thickness.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I needed breaks weeks ago


So what do u do to stop?


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Too many variables on a part that is very important.
> 
> If you use a micrometer on the rotors, than maybe. I still don't even waste the time. Replace the rotors and be done with it. Especially on a truck with 165,000 miles.
> 
> ...


Damn, I need to get into tile setting, I could use some throw away money.:laughing:

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> So what do u do to stop?


Squuuuuueeeeeeeeeeek screech crunch stop cuss


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Too many variables on a part that is very important.
> 
> If you use a micrometer on the rotors, than maybe. I still don't even waste the time. Replace the rotors and be done with it. Especially on a truck with 165,000 miles.
> 
> ...


The truck and pads have 165000 miles on them


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

ive never changed my rotors.

At least 7 brake jobs

If the wheel oscilates when stopping hard, you probably warped the rotors.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

shanekw1 said:


> Damn, I need to get into tile setting, I could use some throw away money.:laughing:
> 
> If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


Hell no. I need to get my truck inspected every 6 months. I fail an inspection, I can't drive it.

When I'm towing 11,000+ lbs, I don't want to have a worn part fail and kill someone. 

They're called maintenance parts for a reason; they wear out.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Squuuuuueeeeeeeeeeek screech crunch stop cuss


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Hell no. I need to get my truck inspected every 6 months. I fail an inspection, I can't drive it.
> 
> When I'm towing 11,000+ lbs, I don't want to have a worn part fail and kill someone.
> 
> They're called maintenance parts for a reason; they wear out.


Noble


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

JT Wood said:


> ive never changed my rotors.
> 
> At least 7 brake jobs
> 
> If the wheel oscilates when stopping hard, you probably warped the rotors.


I have an even stopping noise actually there's no noise


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

shanekw1 said:


> :laughing::laughing:


Others get a good laugh too..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Like I tell everyone to waterproof a shower build, I also worked in the automotive industry for over a decade. Being irresponsible with maintenance parts that stop or steer your vehicle is something I don't play around with.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Hell no. I need to get my truck inspected every 6 months. I fail an inspection, I can't drive it.
> 
> When I'm towing 11,000+ lbs, I don't want to have a worn part fail and kill someone.
> 
> They're called maintenance parts for a reason; they wear out.


This is my old work truck I have a new one, but my son now owns this truck. He's 16 and just got his license in may.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Wait a minute, your supposed to waterproof a shower? The grout makes it waterproof right?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

No, the mastic does. Duh


----------

